# STATE RECORD PERCH!



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

How big is the State Record perch???


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Just shy of 3 lbs


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

2.14 I found it


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Now my question is this: If you were to catch a record perch, what would you do with it? Would you get a hold of the local taxidermy or would you say screw that and go for the fillets. Personally, I'll stuff the little cutie and put it on my wall.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

I'd also put it on the wall!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

For as much as I'd rather have that big ol' northern pike or a barracuda on my wall, a big record perch like that isn't anything to shake a stick at. I'd for sure put the record on my wall


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

phh you are thinking small. i want a marlin mounted


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

That would be badass to catch the State record perch. I thought the record was bigger than that. I have caught a few that I swear were over a pound!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

If I caught something like a marlin I'd probably first crap my pants, then call the Florida Marlins to see if I caught their mascot.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

I am not from the states but here is the record perch for lake erie 
it weighed in at 2.42 pounds :sniper:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I'd put that record perch on the wall. Even though it would be plenty of good eating I'd still throw it on the wall.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

perch fishing=excellent fish fry


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Perch are excellent eatin'. So are bluegill and walleye is excellent too.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

if you ever come to the niagara region there is a huge pond called beaverdams the place is packed fill of blue gills ,crappie 'perch and huge large mouthbass


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I'd like to hit Lake Ontario one of these days. I live along the Western shoreline of Lake Erie, so I do a lot of fishing in and on Lake Erie. But it would be cool to fish the other Great Lakes every now and again. I think my immediate targets right now are Lakes Huron and Michigan, but Lake Ontario isn't too far behind on that plan.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

port bruce'port stanley'port hope are excellent spots for some great fishing for jack perch [lake] fishing in the spring snd fall walleye's sumer
and big runs of steelheads in the winter


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Whenever I make it out that way Chris I'll have to make sure to check out those spots. That's on the Canadian side of the lake right?


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

canadain side by london :sniper:


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

if you ever do try those spot here's a tip in canada you can only use
one rod but you can have 2 hooks on it. the game wardens are good here
they really don't bother you.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I think the rule varies from one state to another but I know Michigan you can use two poles. I'll have to remember that when I decide to fish in Canada about using the one pole.


----------

